# Box blind for gun hunting?



## JPP (Dec 20, 2009)

This season I observed some deer travel patterns during the gun season.
There is an open area in my hardwoods, where I saw deer travel through (in groups) during midday hours on their way to thickets on the hill behind my cabin.
I also observed them coming down from the thicket and into the same open area in the hardwoods just before dark.
No real distinct trails, they just walk about anywhere through there.

I am thinking of building a box blind, probably not elevated (I am the absolute worst carpenter EVER to walk the face of the earth, LOL. I can cut wood with the best of them, but can't build a thing).
I am thinking a nice little box blind in these woods would be sweeettttt, especially late gun season when it is blowing cold, snowing or raining, etc.
Some place to sit for hours, sheltered from the weather waiting for a shot.

Has anyone built box blinds in their woods?
Do deer get spooked and avoid the area if a box blind is there?

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## enjoys cutting (Dec 20, 2009)

i have hunted out of box blinds and there great.cuts the wind and also keeps your scent in and from swirling around.i would build it now and hunt it next year.lots of my friends hunt almost only in box blinds with good luck.plan on building at least one for next season


----------



## alleyyooper (Dec 21, 2009)

One I built last year between seasons. It is only 4x4 but big enough for a nice bag chair and a back pack cook stove for heat. Yes I was short a window but that has been fixed plus it is raised in the air this year.

















It took me just over 2 hours to build it. There is 4 2x4's one in each corner. A 1x2 inside the door for it to shut againest, and some 1 1/2 across under the windows to keep them from warping.

I also have 3 like these, 2 of which are 4x4 and one 6x6 monster for when I want to take the grand kids with me.






the portable ones are OK too. I won't recommend the 
Ameristep brand if you hunt in areas where it freezes at night after a day of rain or even after a day of melting snow and a night freeze.











Yes they do get used to them during the summer.





 Al


----------

